

Ask HN: Page flip effects on the web - navs

Hi HN, I have recently been asked to build an online/e-magazine in the same vein as those done by issuu.com with a non-flash based page flip effect. From articles and comments on the web, I've noted many have a dislike of such superfluous animations. At least I consider them superfluous.<p>What are your reactions to page flip animations and do they interfere with the content?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Any animation like that simply slows me down. It's cute for the first 15
seconds, then it's just annoying.

